# POLL: Who Do You Think Is The Unknown Sender Of The Letter?!



## toenuki (Mar 9, 2015)

I want to know who thinks sent the note because in my other thread there were tons of options.  

So, this is to make things seem exciting as a debate will take place!

Comment below if you wish to say something or add your vote to see who will get the most win in the heat of this battle! 

So, who do you think it is?


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

I voted Tortimer but who is NL Villager Racer?


----------



## elle7 (Mar 9, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I voted Tortimer but who is NL Villager Racer?



I think it means the character from Mario Kart, the one who looks like one of the male player characters.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Mar 9, 2015)

I think it was Rover... Though, I've seen people argue that it was Isabelle, and I can kinda see it.


----------



## elle7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't there be a "none of the above" choice? Because I don't think it could really be any of them. Maybe the Villager Racer at a push?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2015)

None of them. Isabelle is clearly the secretary, Tortimer retired by his own choice, and the villager from Mario Kart has nothing to do with the lore of New Leaf. The only plausible one on your list would be Rover, but I really doubt it.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't edit I don't think but it's out of them sorry they were the most popular choices in my other thread so I put them.


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd vote 'none of the above' as well, for the reasons Mariah stated. I just don't see any of those characters as the intended mayor.


----------



## meenz (Mar 9, 2015)

I voted Tortimer because he used to be the mayor and it makes the most sense (to me)!


----------



## NightDelight (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't vote for any since I don't think any of them would want to be mayor. Maybe Digby could? Idk


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Rover. I just have a feeling it's him.


----------



## smalltowncrossing (Mar 9, 2015)

Rover. He was on the train with us and was very questioning of us the whole time, possibly questioning if we would be a good candidate for the mayor position he was supposed to uphold. The problem with this theory is that Rover and the player character will not share a name most likely and Isabelle will know your name when you arrive in town hall for registration so the Villager character is also a very possible answer as they can share the same name with you.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 9, 2015)

I think it could be one of my starter villagers.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 9, 2015)

None.

 Isabelle's a secretary, she's supposed to be commited and responsible. No way she'd back out of a mayor position so late, and throw it on to the next random person who moves in.

Rover doesn't even know of the town until you tell him. He also would have missed his stop. You could say:he lied. Why would he lie? It makes no sense.

Tortimer is the old mayor. If you read the letter carefully, you'll know for a fact it wasn't him.

ACNL V Racer has nothing to do with this.


Personally, I think it's someone completely different who we haven't met yet, or may never meet who missed their train.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 9, 2015)

The only theory that makes sense is Rover but it's not logically sound either.
Idk the MK8 character so can't say anything about that.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 10, 2015)

Think though, who could be so charming and likable to the point of being hired without Isabelle even knowing their name? Who else is able to find out so much perceptively and through interrogation about you and you not even question them about anything? Rover! I believe when you state your destination, doesn't Rover use the surprised emoticon? Like he's shocked you said it? thinking quick on his feet he pretends to not know it... but he DOES know it, I mean he then gives you ONLY 4 options of maps knowing you are gonna pick the right one! Still trying to play it off...

Isabelle doesn't make sense- she was the past secretary... there wouldn't be 3 villagers and a train ceremony if she was to be the intended mayor

Tortimer doesn't make sense- he has this whole island gig pretty planned out and seems happy with new found retirement. everyone knows he was the last mayor, why go through all the rumors of a new mayor if its just gonna be him?

MK 8 villager is a little trickier until you use common sense- the MK 8 villager is packaged with Isabelle... so they must know each other. The whole process of becoming kart racers is not something you do with a stranger and she clearly doesn't know the mayor who DIDN'T come on the train because she mistakes you for the new mayor... I think the villager is intended to be your mayor, showing all the free time he has when not doing mayor duties (well clearly if you aren't playing New Leaf and playing MK8, your villager could be anywhere, including kart racing).


----------



## elle7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe it's the first villager who moves in after your starter 5. They're the next to appear in town after you.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 10, 2015)

he doesn't use surprised emoticon on the train, but my other reasoning stands

- - - Post Merge - - -



elle7 said:


> Maybe it's the first villager who moves in after your starter 5. They're the next to appear in town after you.



but sometimes those villagers are like, I heard about Mayor *you* and heard this was a really cool place... so that can't be it


----------



## elle7 (Mar 10, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> he doesn't use surprised emoticon on the train, but my other reasoning stands
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah but that's all part of the "keep it a secret" thing 

They load the position of Mayor on you, and then waltz in and act like they know nothing.


----------



## Leela (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Rover doesn't even know of the town until you tell him. He also would have missed his stop. You could say:he lied. Why would he lie? It makes no sense.



I always thought that if it really was Rover, he could have just been making sure you were headed to the same town as him when he asked you to show him the location on the map. But I agree with you that it probably wasn't Rover, and also *smalltowncrossing* in that it doesn't explain how Isabelle knew the mayor's name as soon as they got off the train


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

It's the person (villager/mayor whatever) from all your resetting.

Personally I think its a kind sweet man who is a human like you (_everyone is confused thinking its you who is the new mayor_), however missed his train (_"but one thing led to another"_, _from the letter_), and we never get to meet or see him (_whats the point?_). 

Funny if they make a reference to the letter in the next game.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 10, 2015)

Who is the NL Villager Racer? 

Anyway, I can't vote because "none of the above" isn't an option. I think Isabelle was always a secretary and is happy being one. Tortimer was already the mayor and now he's retired. Rover, I think, is just an innocent passenger on the train. I don't think he's pretending not to know you or where you're going. The person who was supposed to be the mayor was just another kid, like you, who dipped out at the last minute. Instead, _you_ were kidnapped and forced to take over.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 10, 2015)

honestly I think it was digby


----------



## toenuki (Mar 10, 2015)

Digby has an established business so it is impossible. BUT he Des show up later so... possibility?


----------



## annikki (Mar 10, 2015)

At first I thought it was obviously going to be someone else, but... Actually, it could have been anyone.
Isabelle realized she couldn't have taken the responsibility, so pretended to be a secretary. (this is assuming villagers didn't know about her being the secretary) Or maybe she was a candidate all along, but then couldn't have become the mayor. Then she killed the winner of mayor-contest and told everyone that the mayor will arrive soon. She didn't pretend to be the mayor because everyone already knew her.
So maybe she is planning to take over your position, sinister stuff.

I can't believe in all honesty it was Rover, since he is not a new character. The question is why did he take a train that was heading to the village or whatever? Would've made sense if he was moving away from it instead.
Like... Rover has a bomb implanted in his brain all along,(what) he realizes he can't stay in the village for long. Leaves a note saying that he'll go out of town to buy some celebration stuff. He makes an escape, but he couldn't handle worrying about what would become of the village. He took a train back and met you. As he realized you're going to that place, Rover felt a glimpse of hope in his heart. At last he's free. Something like that.

I don't like this one personally, but Tortimer might've wanted to be re-elected. I guess that's why he stays on the isle almost all of the time, this is just too bitter for him.

The racer doesn't make much sense apart from him being an actual human from AC universe.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 10, 2015)

If it is Rover, why didn't s/he get off the train with us?


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 10, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> Digby has an established business so it is impossible. BUT he Des show up later so... possibility?



Lyle's, not Digby's.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 10, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Lyle's, not Digby's.



Lyle runs insurance, Digby runs the Happy Home Showcase.  They both have businesses.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 10, 2015)

Silas James Reel said:


> Lyle runs insurance, Digby runs the Happy Home Showcase.  They both have businesses.



Lyle was an insurance salesman in WW and in NL he's in charge of the HHA.


----------



## Amalthea (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't think it's any of those characters. I just think it's some random person who backed out of being mayor, and I don't think anyone in town realizes that you aren't the person originally intended to be mayor. Unless I'm forgetting something. Been a while since I started my game


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 10, 2015)

I always thought it was Rover and I think that's the most plausible theory. I'm really not sure though, tbh it's probably some random person we'll never meet.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Out of the options supplied, absolutely Rover. If it were Isabelle (it doesn't fit her personality at all, imo) then she could have taken advantage of the confusion and promoted herself without needing anyone new to pose as mayor - unless she was set to be promoted to begin with and then realized she couldn't handle it?! :O I mean, the stress of her current job is enough, and she always says she never has time for the fun stuff, so... okay, in that one scenario I can maybe see it being Isabelle. But my vote's still on Rover. It would be kinda cute if he was just hopping trains to dodge mayoral responsibilities, haha.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2015)

I voted Tortimer because that makes the most sense when I read the letter


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 10, 2015)

Silas James Reel said:


> Lyle runs insurance, Digby runs the Happy Home Showcase.  They both have businesses.



No.. Lyle runs the HHA. Digby is just the representative that lets you go to the HHA.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 10, 2015)

Guys, what if this theory is nothing? Your character was actually supposed to be the mayor and your character was pretending to not know he was supposed to be the mayor. And the letter he got was a friend of his/her sending the new mayor a fake letter saying that the mayor's friend was supposed to be the mayor, but not. They were playing around.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 10, 2015)

So far rovers leading I think!


----------



## bobb8291 (Mar 27, 2016)

Has to be isabelle! (can't be tortimer, rover might make sense, and what does mario cart have to do with acnl?!)


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 27, 2016)

I think probably Isabelle. She acts like the mayor sometimes, such as when she says we can't do things on certain event days or we can't place things here and so on. It's like she is the mayor sometimes. I do imagine her to be the type of person to go out of her way to write a letter to the mayor saying that she was meant to be mayor, after all she did bake the mayor a cake for valentines day and sent it to them, now that's dedication. She seems like a very hard-working person, so I believe that she would go out of her way to send the mayor a letter. Maybe she wasn't made mayor because the animals wanted a more human figure, or just believed she wouldn't be up to the job because of how flaky she is sometimes. If it wasn't for the fact that in the beginning of the game the first person who comes off at the stop for your town becomes mayor and its assumed the real mayor missed the stop this theory would be even more legit, but Isabelle can't be in two places at once unfortunately.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 27, 2016)

OR what if our mayor murdered the "supposed to be" mayor and the experience was so traumatic that they blocked it out? Listen, all I'm saying is that my garden soil is fertilized with something.


----------

